# Help weird feather ,Kiwi is a year and a half.she has some dry blood berry small spots on her but no fresh blood could anyone tell us what happened



## Krystle (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is possible that it is a broken blood feather. When feathers are growing they have a blood source and if the feather breaks while there is still a blood supply then you will see the blood. If there is active bleeding it must be immediately stopped but if not keep a close watch to make sure you do not see any more active bleeding.


----------



## Krystle (Oct 18, 2021)

Ok iv been researching and it looks like a blood feather .but is she ok ? She looks fine she is playing there no blood just tiny spots of dry blood what do I do ?? I'm freaking out


Krystle said:


> View attachment 259003
> View attachment 259004
> View attachment 259005





Cody said:


> It is possible that it is a broken blood feather. When feathers are growing they have a blood source and if the feather breaks while there is still a blood supply then you will see the blood. If there is active bleeding it must be immediately stopped but if not keep a close watch to make sure you do not see any more active bleeding.


Thank you !! 💗♥


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

As @Cody stated, as long as there's no active bleeding, it sounds as if all is okay. It's wise to keep styptic or cornstarch handy for such occasions in the future. If you see active bleeding, either of those products will stop it when applied to the source of the bleeding.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Avian First Aid
Birdie First Aid Kit
Information on Blood Feathers*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

